# Rogue Rusting



## LubeckTech (Aug 20, 2017)

In the past there have been some issues with Nissan rusting out badly. I had a 2009 Murano that I bought used for about 6 months when I discovered the rear subframe was rusted out. Upon doing research I found this to be a common problem along with other rust issues. Currently I am looking at Rouges (or maybe another Murano) in the 2014-2015-2016 model years and wish to how if these years are experiencing the same rusting issues as past models. I live in WV and the vehicle we get will be driven daily and plan to keep it 5 - 8 years if possible. My wife really liked the Murano but I am a little worried.


----------



## AM2Racing (Jan 30, 2021)

LubeckTech said:


> In the past there have been some issues with Nissan rusting out badly. I had a 2009 Murano that I bought used for about 6 months when I discovered the rear subframe was rusted out. Upon doing research I found this to be a common problem along with other rust issues. Currently I am looking at Rouges (or maybe another Murano) in the 2014-2015-2016 model years and wish to how if these years are experiencing the same rusting issues as past models. I live in WV and the vehicle we get will be driven daily and plan to keep it 5 - 8 years if possible. My wife really liked the Murano but I am a little worried.


All cars are prone to rusting - some more than others. Since you are buying a used car rust is unavoidable - especially since you are above the rust belt. You may have better luck buying a 2-3 year old lease return to avoid rust, but if you just look under the car when you go to buy it and see any paint bubbling, missing paint, or pre mature rusting it is the biggest give away to whether or not that car will rot out quickly

Nick
AM2 Racing


----------

